# The Craziest Call I Have Ever Heard.



## CF919 (Sep 20, 2009)

_*Ok ill try to keep this short, my wife is a dispatcher for the county we live in.  This weekend I got to work with her since they were short handed really wanted to see their side of it all.  It had been pretty calm tell a man called said his wife had a gun and knife and she was going to kill him.  a few min. into the call the wife calls on the other line says her husband is drunk and had been beating her.  The call had went on for several min. tryin to get addresses and directions to the officer.. All of a sudden the male subject starts screamin in the background she is stabbing me im dying help me we ask the wife if he is injured she replied in the calmest voice no hes fine just drunk.  the call continued on the male screaming im being stabbed wife denying it first responders and the bus were staged waiting on law enforcement to arrive to make the seen safe they proceed .  officers made contact medics enter and immeditly request a bird to be launched turned out the whole time the wife was jabbing a knife in his back and chest while sitting on his side.  it was crazy to think the whole time shes stabbing the poor guy and she was sitting on him sorry this is so long had to be told*_


----------



## JonTullos (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow!  That's pretty crazy.  I think there should be a crazy 911 calls award... if there were, I would certainly nominate this one!


----------



## amberdt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

CF919 said:


> _*Ok ill try to keep this short, my wife is a dispatcher for the county we live in.  This weekend I got to work with her since they were short handed really wanted to see their side of it all.  It had been pretty calm tell a man called said his wife had a gun and knife and she was going to kill him.  a few min. into the call the wife calls on the other line says her husband is drunk and had been beating her.  The call had went on for several min. tryin to get addresses and directions to the officer.. All of a sudden the male subject starts screamin in the background she is stabbing me im dying help me we ask the wife if he is injured she replied in the calmest voice no hes fine just drunk.  the call continued on the male screaming im being stabbed wife denying it first responders and the bus were staged waiting on law enforcement to arrive to make the seen safe they proceed .  officers made contact medics enter and immeditly request a bird to be launched turned out the whole time the wife was jabbing a knife in his back and chest while sitting on his side.  it was crazy to think the whole time shes stabbing the poor guy and she was sitting on him sorry this is so long had to be told*_






dang, thats pretty messed up.....women are crazy!!! lol.


----------



## CF919 (Sep 20, 2009)

and the weird thing was is that she was so calm you would have to hear the call. if you ever get a chance to sit in at a dispatch center you should gives you will have a whole new respect for youre dispatchers.


----------



## amberdt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

CF919 said:


> and the weird thing was is that she was so calm you would have to hear the call. if you ever get a chance to sit in at a dispatch center you should gives you will have a whole new respect for youre dispatchers.



yeah it does. when i worked nights our dispatchers would  "post" us at dispatch. i can't believe some of the stuff i heard.


----------



## Barney_Fife (Sep 21, 2009)

Had a man call at 2200 b/c... "I can't fall asleep".

Wanted to go to the ER to have a sleep study done.

Then, about fifteen miles out, he says, I'm feeling kinda' tired, can you just take me home. :angry:


----------



## Epi-do (Sep 21, 2009)

We had someone call in to dispatch and tell them they couldn't get out of their car because the power was no longer working, and they had power locks.  After the dispatcher directed them to reach over and unlock the door, the caller insisted that PD still be sent to their location "just to make sure everything is ok."  I would have never believed it, except for the fact that myself and two other people at the firehouse heard the radio traffic as the dispatcher explained to PD why they were being sent to the location.


----------



## Sasha (Sep 21, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> We had someone call in to dispatch and tell them they couldn't get out of their car because the power was no longer working, and they had power locks.  After the dispatcher directed them to reach over and unlock the door, the caller insisted that PD still be sent to their location "just to make sure everything is ok."  I would have never believed it, except for the fact that myself and two other people at the firehouse heard the radio traffic as the dispatcher explained to PD why they were being sent to the location.



Ahahaha. Reminds me of the blondestar commercial. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrt2q6Mpeyc


----------



## MRE (Sep 22, 2009)

Epi-do said:


> We had someone call in to dispatch and tell them they couldn't get out of their car because the power was no longer working, and they had power locks.  After the dispatcher directed them to reach over and unlock the door, the caller insisted that PD still be sent to their location "just to make sure everything is ok."  I would have never believed it, except for the fact that myself and two other people at the firehouse heard the radio traffic as the dispatcher explained to PD why they were being sent to the location.



Good thing they had a cell phone.  They might have been trapped for days otherwise.


----------



## brice (Nov 10, 2009)

thats pretty wild


----------



## Medic744 (Nov 10, 2009)

I love our dispatchers (except one) but even they have blonde moments.  I was getting ready to turn in and the phone at the station rang, here is how it went:

Me: EMS
Her:  Hey I have a question, can you get a contact out of someones eye?
Me:  Whos eye?  Yours or patrols?
Her:  Uh, a citizen.  His wife is concerned that his eye is red and swollen.
Me:  I guess we can try but if its stuck hes going to have to go to the ER.
Her:  Ok, he doesnt want to go to the ER but I will call him back and see what he wants to do.
Me: Ok

Next thing I know she is toning us out for this guy.  Keep in mind its midnight and Im thinking "Good Lord."  But when we get there its a 91 y/o male who got his hard contacts (didnt know they even made those anymore) 2 days prior and his wife has been trying to "flush" the contact out with contact cleaner and some very sticky optic antibotics that put together make a paste.  Half a bottle of eye wash later it was out and we were on our way back to bed.


----------



## Dudester (Dec 27, 2009)

Like I noted on another thread, working Security at a Six Flags park with different certifications. I was a "219" unit-an experienced Officer who is the shift Supervisor's right hand. Usually, you only had one 219 unit per shift, but this particular evening, there were two of us. I told the shift Supervisor to put me in the field and leave Travis (the other 219) in dispatch. He decides to disregard my advice.

Close to the end of the shift, I get a call from a restaurant. Caller states a guy is tearing up the place and in the background I can hear screaming and the sounds of things being thrown around. I call Travis and advise him to take two backup Officers with him. Shift Supervisor jumps the call and advises he'll take it alone. I advise him to take backup, but he calls off the backup.

A couple of minutes later, the restaurant calls me back and tells me "That guy you sent over here-he's getting the **** kicked out of him." I drop an assist and about 25 units respond. 

The aftermath was the most funny. When I saw the Supervisor, his face was a bloody mess. But funnier still, the Supervisor was about 5'8" and 260 easy, the suspect was 5'0" even and maybe 90 pounds.


----------



## lusos (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm going to explain the following in a few short sentences.


1)Fire tone for "Patient assist"


2)Butternut squash.


3)Rectum.



That is all.


----------



## NC_EMT (Jan 18, 2010)

lusos said:


> I'm going to explain the following in a few short sentences.
> 
> 
> 1)Fire tone for "Patient assist"
> ...



Male or Female?


----------



## lusos (Jan 19, 2010)

NC_EMT said:


> Male or Female?




~50 year old male


Ewwwwwwwwww.


----------



## NC_EMT (Jan 19, 2010)

lusos said:


> ~50 year old male
> 
> 
> Ewwwwwwwwww.



That makes it 10x worse.  :blink:


----------

